# New A3 (4 door) sport back on audi web page



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

http://www.audi.co.uk/newcars/range.jsp ... 3sportback

I like it. (well I have a family so I can say that) esp the 3.2 V6


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ahem...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=26834


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

new pic from the press site.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Yeah saw that but I presume you can now order them??

2 Kids


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

DXN said:


> Yeah saw that but I presume you can now order them??
> 
> 2 Kids


Yep, prices are out and ordering has begun, I`m after a 2.0TDI Sport DSG but want to see one in the flesh before I sign. The sales-person can`t understand my hesitation and is quoting next year for delivery if I wait around................ho-hum.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Ordering was allowed from a few days ago.

In the correct forum (nudge nudge :wink: :wink: ) you'll find all the details : HERE


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Speaking to a dealer they will have demos from Sept time. The official release of the car is around the same date.

Very tempted to do this now.

2.0FSI 8) (with BOSE)


----------

